# Bluetooth microphone not working?? Please help!



## TiggyGirl11 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a factory rcd510 with 9w7 bluetooth module in a 2010 Tiguan, I purchased used. For some reason the microphone isn't working. All the functions except this work. My phone connects, phone book appears in the dash display, I can place and receive calls, and streaming works etc. But whenever a call is placed or received no one can hear me. Any clue why this is happening? I took the microphone out to inspect it and it looks undamaged. I disconnected the Bluetooth module under the passenger seat and installed a new microphone. But the microphone is still not working. All of the other bluetooth functions work. Any clue what could cause the microphone to not work? The cables are all connected behind the radio as well. 

This is a photo of my bluetooth module:


----------



## tkwagon (Oct 15, 2012)

*Possible solution*



TiggyGirl11 said:


> I have a factory rcd510 with 9w7 bluetooth module in a 2010 Tiguan, I purchased used. For some reason the microphone isn't working. All the functions except this work. My phone connects, phone book appears in the dash display, I can place and receive calls, and streaming works etc. But whenever a call is placed or received no one can hear me. Any clue why this is happening? I took the microphone out to inspect it and it looks undamaged. I disconnected the Bluetooth module under the passenger seat and installed a new microphone. But the microphone is still not working. All of the other bluetooth functions work. Any clue what could cause the microphone to not work? The cables are all connected behind the radio as well.
> 
> This is a photo of my bluetooth module:


Not sure if this applies to all VW radios, but pressing the volume button ( if it has one ) works as a mike mute. Hope this solves your problem.


----------



## TiggyGirl11 (Jul 13, 2015)

tkwagon said:


> Not sure if this applies to all VW radios, but pressing the volume button ( if it has one ) works as a mike mute. Hope this solves your problem.


Thanks for the suggestion. I have a volume button, and a mute button. The microphone doesn't show that it is muted, until I press the mute button. But no matter what, no one can hear me. Have been searching for the solution for months no. Very frustrated!


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

Check the coding on the bluetooth module for the microphone.


----------



## TiggyGirl11 (Jul 13, 2015)

MK6JSW said:


> Check the coding on the bluetooth module for the microphone.


How do I check the coding?


----------



## moses_dx (Oct 1, 2014)

TiggyGirl11 said:


> How do I check the coding?


With rosstech of course, there may be a bit inactive

Enviado desde mi D6633 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TiggyGirl11 (Jul 13, 2015)

moses_dx said:


> With rosstech of course, there may be a bit inactive
> 
> Enviado desde mi D6633 mediante Tapatalk


Thank you. Do you know how I can find someone in my area that has the VCDS?


----------



## moses_dx (Oct 1, 2014)

You can get a Chinese one from Amazon, I suppose amazon guarantees that it will work fine. Anyway a genuine rosstech interface will always be a good choice, especially if you plan to drive vags for a while 

Enviado desde mi D6633 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

There are always cables for sale in the classified sections.


----------



## moses_dx (Oct 1, 2014)

MK6JSW said:


> There are always cables for sale in the classified sections.


A genuine interface will always be the best choice, you'll get updates to support newer cars


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

moses_dx said:


> A genuine interface will always be the best choice, you'll get updates to support newer cars


They are genuine. I see micro can cables for sale every day.


----------



## moses_dx (Oct 1, 2014)

I want to get a second one, I can't find the market place. Would you give me a link? 

Enviado desde mi D6633 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frontporch (Mar 21, 2019)

*Any solution?*

I know this is an old thread, but I'm wondering if you found a solution. I bought a used 2010 Tiguan and it has a Bluetooth module that I have connected to , And I can hear calls through the speakers, but there doesn't seem to be any evidence of a microphone. The radio doesn't have any Bluetooth symbol . There are no Bluetooth buttons on anything on the steering wheel nothing on the dashboard. There is definitely a Bluetooth module . I am wondering if I can add an aftermarket microphone? I know original VW equipment is the best for VW's, but I can't afford that right now, so I'm also wondering about an aftermarket radio that has Bluetooth connect ability with a built-in microphone. 

I'm hoping to find a simple solution to get Bluetooth up and running through the vehicle. I have an earpiece that I use and even a plug-in FM radio transmitter , but I would like to make use of the cars built in Bluetooth module. I think it would be the best quality. The car has been in an accident with damage to the right front fender and I don't know how involved the accident would've been, or if something would've been removed or damaged. I do hope to get a VCDS for diagnostics and programming at some point but again it's not in the budget right now. I would appreciate any and all ideas.


----------



## armyguy91357 (Dec 5, 2021)

TiggyGirl11 said:


> I have a factory rcd510 with 9w7 bluetooth module in a 2010 Tiguan, I purchased used. For some reason the microphone isn't working. All the functions except this work. My phone connects, phone book appears in the dash display, I can place and receive calls, and streaming works etc. But whenever a call is placed or received no one can hear me. Any clue why this is happening? I took the microphone out to inspect it and it looks undamaged. I disconnected the Bluetooth module under the passenger seat and installed a new microphone. But the microphone is still not working. All of the other bluetooth functions work. Any clue what could cause the microphone to not work? The cables are all connected behind the radio as well.
> 
> This is a photo of my bluetooth module:


----------



## armyguy91357 (Dec 5, 2021)

I am having same exact issue when trying to use feature in our 2012 VW Tiguan 2.0 SEI. We just purchased it 6 months ago. Did anyone respond with the magic "fix?"


----------

